# Prior to starting EMT Basics...



## dslprod (Dec 2, 2008)

i start my EMT basics Jan 2009.  is there anything u guys did to prepare yourself prior to starting the class?  so far this forum has been a big help but ive yet to pick up any books as i just recently just registered.  ill be picking up books some time this week.

thanks to all replies. ^_^


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd say read up on your basic anatomy, especially the respiratory and circulatory systems. Also, get used to using medical terminology (anterior, posterior, proximal, distal, etc, etc). All of that has been immensely helpful to me for my class.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 2, 2008)

Study your medical terminology, make flash cards, be familiar with directional terms and common terms. Research common abbrevations, medical mnemonics, and the body systems. Concentrate on the cardivacular system and the flow of the blood, the skeletal system and the spinal column, and definitely the respiratory system. Sounds morbid, but look up pictures of different kinds of trauma online, get used to looking at nasty stuff. I don't know what book you are going to use but, go to www.emtb.com and browse this extremely helpful site. The website is a companion to the book I used in my EMT class and it is excellent, go ahead and take the chapter pretests, see how you do, write down things that totally threw you. Print the skills sheets and start reviewing them now. Gosh.. I hope this was helpful.. got any medic school tips.. hahahaha


----------



## daimere (Dec 2, 2008)

Study your anatomy!  I had no anatomy in high school and that killed me.  If you already have your book, start skimming it and studying terms.  Also, the other posts have great info also.


----------



## dslprod (Dec 2, 2008)

daimere said:


> Study your anatomy!  I had no anatomy in high school and that killed me.  If you already have your book, start skimming it and studying terms.  Also, the other posts have great info also.




yeah i just picked up an A&P book today, i never knew the human skull had so many names to each and every corner/part to it! thanks for all the tips guys.  ^_^


----------



## jochi1543 (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought EMT-B/EMR anatomy was extremely superficial. Even my EMT/EMT-I anatomy lectures are nowhere near as in depth as my undergrad A&P stuff, so I wouldn't bother cramming all the info from an undergrad A&P textbook into your head. 

My biggest advice for EMR/EMT-B is to simply keep up with the readings and lecture and *use common sense* for scenarios. Most of the people I come across have heard the story of one EMR candidate who kept trying to give an unconscious diabetic oral glucose and then figured the best way to do it was to squirt it down the OPA...lol.h34r::wacko: 

But really, it's just advanced first aid, the only major extra things you get to do is to use airway adjuncts and oxygen, do vitals, and administer a very small # of medications (generally only if the ER doc is breathing on the other end of the phone line, although lucky me, I get to administer aspirin w/o medical supervision...but not Gravol, which is a paramedic drug here, lol) - there is really nothing in that class that should go over your head as long as you have some basic study habits.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 2, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> I thought EMT-B/EMR anatomy was extremely superficial. Even my EMT/EMT-I anatomy lectures are nowhere near as in depth as my undergrad A&P stuff, so I wouldn't bother cramming all the info from an undergrad A&P textbook into your head.
> 
> My biggest advice for EMR/EMT-B is to simply keep up with the readings and lecture and *use common sense* for scenarios. Most of the people I come across have heard the story of one EMR candidate who kept trying to give an unconscious diabetic oral glucose and then figured the best way to do it was to squirt it down the OPA...lol.h34r::wacko:
> 
> But really, it's just advanced first aid, the only major extra things you get to do is to use airway adjuncts and oxygen, do vitals, and administer a very small # of medications (generally only if the ER doc is breathing on the other end of the phone line, although lucky me, I get to administer aspirin w/o medical supervision...but not Gravol, which is a paramedic drug here, lol) - there is really nothing in that class that should go over your head as long as you have some basic study habits.



Yeah EMT-B anatomy is no-where near as in depth as college level A&P.  I am almost done with my A&P class and my EMT-B.  I have 9 days left.  Anyhow you just go over basic cardiovascular and respiratory systems, as well as the different quadrants of the abdomen and what organs are there.  You won't be discussing stuff like the lymphatic system, or the limbic system in the brain.  There is basic discussion on the integumentary system, it just a basic overview.  I am taking A&P to prepare for paramedic, because it is required to have at least one semester of it to get accepted into the school.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Dec 5, 2008)

Three letters...

*ABC*


----------



## gicts (Dec 5, 2008)

try to be a patient at an upcoming skills testing. I was able to before the class started and it put me way ahead of the game


----------



## dslprod (Dec 8, 2008)

gicts said:


> try to be a patient at an upcoming skills testing. I was able to before the class started and it put me way ahead of the game



wow i never thought of that, thats great advice.  i will look into that thanks B)


----------



## gicts (Dec 8, 2008)

sure thing. You may have to dig around and fight to find a class that is testing and needs a patient, but even if it is during your class it will help to see things unfolding. I laid on the floor for 4 hours, and talked with instructors seeing what they expected and what the emt did wrong. When it came to my testing, I had the same instructors. By putting the teaching I had together with remembering what went on 3 months ago, I felt like I was the most prepared B) Almost felt like I had cheated, but I guess its just great preparation.


----------



## SpudCrushr (Dec 8, 2008)

I was a SAR medic for a few years before I took the class, and had CPR/AED/Basic first aid certs.

Know these like the back of your hand:

ABC
SAMPLE
OPQRST
AVPU
RICE

Also, if you can practice taking blood pressures, pulses, etc

...and look over the current CPR guidelines.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2008)

For most people using the Brady book, Chapter 4 is the hard part.

So... Know these bones:






...and these bones:





Know these cavities:





Know these terms:





That will be a good start...


----------



## dslprod (Dec 15, 2008)

is it to much to get an "EMT holster" prior to class or is this unnecessary?


----------



## gicts (Dec 16, 2008)

whats an emt holster?

after practicing skills my instructor would put his finger in imaginary holsters as a sign of confidence. I made a pair of finger holsters and put them on after I knew I passed B)


----------



## gicts (Dec 16, 2008)

if your talking about something like this

http://www.magnumboot.com/emiemrecoemt.html

I'd say yea thats too much. A nice stethescope and maybe a bp cuff is all you'll need for class. After you graduate/ get hired I'd look into things geared to the job you take.


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 16, 2008)

After last night's exam, I'd say there is no such thing as too much studying. Study, Study.....STUDY! Know your terms and know what they really mean, not just be able to spout off a programmed answer. Find a group of committed study partners and go over your material as often as you can. Also, learn why you got a question/scenario wrong so you can improve your knowledge.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 16, 2008)

How much would you prepare for a first aid course? ... 

Remember, EMT is just a little more as such. If you want to prepare to be a good EMS provider, then study the basic general education. This includes science (anatomy and physiology, which should be separated) and to remember mathematics, English, Psychology is just a important. 


*Don't* purchase "Whacker" materials such EMT holsters, even BP cuffs, etc. Any respectable service will have their own supplies for patient care and uniforms. Holsters may not be permitted or you may have to wear a EMT type pants. One may want their own stethoscope but again why purchase a high dollar one, if you do not know what to do with it? Can you distinguish heart tones, adventitious lung sounds, or just to use for checking blood pressure? Then be reasonable. 

Again, until you are certain that this is going to be your profession and not a first aid class, then be reasonable and use common sense. 

R/r 911


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 16, 2008)

Man, that seemed a little like a shut down, RR. A simple "no" about buying excessive accessories, and a tip about not forgetting basic knowledge would have been alright. Also, I seriously hope you aren't comparing a EMT program to a First Aid class.:glare:


----------



## dslprod (Dec 17, 2008)

good point medicmeJJB


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

MedicMeJJB said:


> Man, that seemed a little like a shut down, RR. A simple "no" about buying excessive accessories, and a tip about not forgetting basic knowledge would have been alright. Also, I seriously hope you aren't comparing a EMT program to a First Aid class.:glare:


 

why not. the basic emt curriculum has been reduced to little more than a bandaid course. truthfully, there is very little of the "why" taught anymore. just the mechanical mnkey skills.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 17, 2008)

I suppose that depends on where your training was done, if you have instructors that actually care about what you are doing and train you so that they would trust you to work on their family some day. It's a pretty wide generalization to assume that most courses have been reduced to band aid courses, and a sad one at that. Either way, the role of an EMT is great and I don't think that anyone who goes through the course and succeeds in their endeavors should be reduced to thinking that they are just a band aid technician. That's BS! We should all be here supporting each other and not criticizing and antagonizing. Positive criticism is one thing, being a snot is another.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

im not talking about a particular course(and i would venture a guess r/r isnt either).

im reffering to the national curriculum. your instructors can teach you to split the atom, that doesnt mean you can do it in the back of a truck


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I'm glad I went through a course that was so much more than that. I pray you people research the courses and their repuations before taking one. Also, it's the job of more experienced providers to be patient and be willing to teach the newbies... if not how can you expecet that anything will ever get better.


----------

